# bad wastegate symptoms??



## fastasspassat (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anybody know the symptoms of a bad wastegate? I can hear my turbo spooling but it isnt holding the boost. I dont have a boost leak anywhere and it is an intermittent problem. Sometimes it doesnt do it and sometimes it does.


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd also like to know. I might have the same problem but my turbo has almost 94k on it too. BUMP!!


----------



## 01BlkGTI (Sep 30, 2009)

Bump

I wanna know the answer to this. :thumbup:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Does it seem to do it more after it heats up? Once temperature is operation try to move the actuator (while car is off)


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

you may just have a lazy wastegate actuator/rod


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

if the waste gate stays open, no boost. see if it opens and closes freely


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

The n75 valve regulates that pressure on stock 1.8t yes? You may want to look at that too:thumbup:


----------



## 01BlkGTI (Sep 30, 2009)

I tried to move the actuator at operational temperature and there is no play in the rod, wouldn't budge. And I also changed my N75 and problem still exists. I just did a turbo swap, KO3 to a KO3s. I have the same problem as OP btw.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

If you just had the n75 unplugged double check you hooked the vac lines up to it properly.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

01BlkGTI said:


> I tried to move the actuator at operational temperature and there is no play in the rod, wouldn't budge. And I also changed my N75 and problem still exists. I just did a turbo swap, KO3 to a KO3s. I have the same problem as OP btw.


You MUST be able to move the actuator rod with engine off when its warmed up,,otherwise it is seized either open or closed...probably open since you have no boost.

The spring inside is not that strong.


----------



## 01BlkGTI (Sep 30, 2009)

Dub-Nub said:


> You MUST be able to move the actuator rod with engine off when its warmed up,,otherwise it is seized either open or closed...probably open since you have no boost.
> 
> The spring inside is not that strong.


Should it be able to move freely or would you have to put some force into it?


----------



## 01BlkGTI (Sep 30, 2009)

burkechrs1 said:


> If you just had the n75 unplugged double check you hooked the vac lines up to it properly.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


All vac lines are hooked up properly. :thumbup:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

01BlkGTI said:


> Should it be able to move freely or would you have to put some force into it?


naturally the wastegate should be closed, you would need to use some force to try and open it up..but it should open.


----------



## 01BlkGTI (Sep 30, 2009)

Say im standing on the passenger side and looking down toward the turbo, should I push or pull the actuator rod to close the waste gate?


----------



## 01BlkGTI (Sep 30, 2009)

Yepp its definatly my waste gate stuck open :banghead: 

Putting another one in this weekend, ill let everyone know the results :thumbup:


----------

